# Trouble taking pictures of blue paint.



## Underwhere (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a Nikon 5700 digital and have taken about 20k pictures with my camera. Absolutely love it. Considering moving to a digital SLR soon.

However, I recently attempted to take a pic of my car which I recently repainted.

Something in the paint makes it so the pictures come out greenish.

Pics are below. The car is much much more blue than the pictures show.

I've tried adjusting the white balance to something for more of a flourescent setting and it works a little, but it's really not how I want to do it. Can anyone offer any sort of help with this?


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2004)

The last 3-4 images show pretty nice blue to me.   Was that how you got it in-camera, or did you do some post-editing to achieve this blue?   

Really, you might want to post this same question in the general Q&A thread.   There are some excellent digital users here, but I'm not one of them.       Actually, my initial response to your very serious question was: just bump up that saturation in PS, like all digi-users, and fugetaboutit....    But you want real technical advice, so just re-post in a more approriate forum.   You'll get very helpful advice, I promise.   Good luck!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 30, 2004)

sorry, this is kind of off-topic....

but really nice car man! turbo lexus... drooool 
have a website or any more info on it?


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 30, 2004)

Using a polarizing filter might help you out with this shot! Thay make a lens adapter accessory that would allow you to add a polarizing filter, well actually any filter that you wanted.


Just a thought

Zach


----------



## bmxissofun (Dec 1, 2004)

I can't help you with the pics but I must say that is one nice car.


----------

